# Invititation to ride



## DPESTUN (Mar 15, 2005)

*If anyone riders out there are interested in riding new places and have the resorces to travel. Southeast Oklahoma has 11 million unrestricted acres of woods and hills that are open to ATV's. Riders can camp and ride right out of Talihena State Park or there are lots of mountian cabins for rent between Talihena and Idabell,winter rates are cheap. I grew up in Michigan and still come home every fall to bowhunt. My wife and I bring our ATV's and have ridden alot of the trail system up there and the trails here are simular but alot steeper with awsome vistas. No stickers required (yet) and no maps (bring a GPS). The property belongs to the Weirhouser Paper Company with afew private ranches allowing access.Its*
*only been open about 3 years now and as long as there are no problems it'll remain open.*


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

how long of a drive is that from Detroit area?


----------



## DPESTUN (Mar 15, 2005)

It'd be a days drive, about 10 hours.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

DPESTUN said:


> It'd be a days drive, about 10 hours.



Sheesh! What are you driving or flying low? From my house to Tulsa its 990 miles according to my RandMcNally software. At 70 MPH and no stopping thats at least 14 hours and your location shows you at the south west part of the state so you can probably add another 2 to that.


----------



## DPESTUN (Mar 15, 2005)

I drive SW Oklahoma to Battle Creek,MI every year. Never taken longer than 18 hours,the riding area mentioned is in the "Boggy Creek" area of SE Oklahoma on the eastern border. Indy is no problem but I plan my times to hit St.Louis in the middle of the night pulling a big trailer.


----------



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

I don't think you could even fly that far in 10 hours if you had to be to the airport 2 hours early.

Pulling a trailer with bikes will be at least 2 days or about 16-18 hours.

TQO


----------

